# Fishing Report Cape Point



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Alright guys, my first fishing report! During lunch break I went to the tackle shop and got completely outfitted (minus a 12 footer, which is going on sale next week!) Got some mullet, and fresh shrimp from the stand down the road.

Dusk I hit the beach, and freaked out. I was the only person out there, and I thought I was going to get stuck every 2 seconds. I aired down my 
4x4 to 22psi, and still thought I was having trouble. I figured out to drive close to the water. Now it is completely dark out, nothing but the stars and the lighthouse swinging around every few seconds. I made it to the point and then slammed on brakes before i drove straight into a tidal pool. It was just in time to every other angler leaving. Well, I backed up about 50 yards from the water, and got out and noticed my tide chart.... I_ knew_ it was high tide, but looked at the chart, then called someone and had it confirmed, it was LOW tide!!! Then I hit my headlights and saw a tidal pool on the OTHER side of the beach near the dunes!!! I decided that I would rather be back home trying to figure out how to navigate Cape Point via computer rather than spend a cold night watching my truck float away. So, that is my first report. Sorry guys  I want to try again tomorrow, and actually put some bait in the water! I was just nervous out there and have never seen it in daylight. Anyone have some tips, or snide comments? Haha thanks

Mike


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*at leat you got away*

do it in the daytime and get used to the lay of the land so to speak ..... 

what are you driving on the beach ... You might even want to air down a little more if you think it can do better ....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Air down to 20 and leave it there unless you are heading off island or the sand is real soft.Also be careful driving close to the water.Hitting red sand and getting stuck 10' from the ocean on a incoming tide could get real expensive.

Also, until ya get to know the beaches hit em in the day light then you will know where you are and what you are doing at night.

Enjoy and congrats on living my dream.Living on the island.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I am driving a 1991 Ford Explorer on some regular sized A/T tires. Red sand huh? Is that sand full of crushed shells? It's been my dream to get to this island too Cdog, do you make it down here very often? What is your preferred ramp to get to the point? Billy Mitchell or the ones north of the lighthouse?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*pond*

on the south beach at the point I'm not sure if it's there all the time but I think the one pond is always there ....... 

You should try to drive in the ruts .. the sand should be packed better there ... 

get some daytime under your belt and the night will come to you ......

and yes red sand is a major no no ......

I like to back up to the water that way I'm heading out straight if I need to get out in a hurry ......

In my ford ranger it done better at 18psi ... different tires like different pressures ... find out where yours like it at ... side wall stiffness varies on different tires ....

Billy mitchell is at the lower end of Frisco ... way too far to drive ........ hit it at the lighthouse ...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*hook up*

I'll be down the first week of June maybe we can hook up and go fishin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*this might help*

billy Mitchell is ramp 49 .... the point is 44 and 45 but I don't know if they are open at this time 

http://www.nps.gov/archive/caha/bdriv.htm


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

like everyone else said learn it durning the day then take to hitin at night also four or five beers makes it a lil less nerve recking


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

What is the "law" about drinking on the beach? I'm 24, and responsible (most of the time). Do they give you guys a hard time for knocking back a few cold ones while out there fishing?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*beer is ok*

but anything stronger is a no no I believe ... and you can get arrested for DWI on the sand ... have a few and don't get to rowdy and you should be ok .........


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

dui laws apply & they can & will ck you coming off the ramps -- nothing hard allowed & open container laws apply -- here ya go - scroll to bottom of page
www.nps.gov/archive/caha/faq.htm

also no hard stuff served in bars or restaurants on the island -- you can buy booze at the ABC stores, but no drinking it in public -- you gotta enjoy your hard booze @ your rental & drink pretty much only beer on the beach

we usually air down to 20 to start - if you got trouble with that you can go to 18 or even 15 if ya gotta, but don't start out too low & as others have suggested, its usually a good idea to scope it out in the light.
ramps to the point = 43 & 44
two more ramps maps here
www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41742


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

You can't drink and drive while your on the beach or you will get pulled over and maybe ticketed. Once you are parked it's OK to knock back a few beers. If you keep your beer in a can hugger and don't jump up and down neked on your hood mooning people, the Rangers won't bother you at all. Reckless driving, littering and unleashed dogs will get you in trouble. 
Fords get stuck on the beach more than all the GM's and Mopar's put together: run 20 psi or less.
You're not allowed to drink the hard stuff while on the beach but you are allowed to "brown bag" (take your liquor in with you and set it on the table) at certain Hatteras Island establishments.
Things are a little different here on the Outer Banks, most for the good. Good Luck!!


----------

